# Parallel or Split?



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to put a Single coil sized Humbucker in my strat.
What I'm curious about: Should I split the Humbucker for Position 1 or parallel for the same.
I have the diagram for split coil in Position 2 with a standard 5 way switch, so that's not the issue. 
Every so often a single in the bridge is desired, so I'm trying to decide to split or parallel the mini humbucker for that situation

So the switching would be

1) Humbucker series
1a) Humbucker split or parallel (using a push pull pot)
2) Middle & split
3) Middle
4) Middle and neck
5) Neck

Opinions and links to youtube for audio examples if you can find them.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

You may find that splitting a single coil sized (stacked) humbucker will be very low output and not produce a useable sound.

Consider toggling between series and parallel configuration instead. Both modes are humbucking and the parallel mode will be single coil'ish in character.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dradlin said:


> You may find that splitting a single coil sized (stacked) humbucker will be very low output and not produce a useable sound.
> 
> Consider toggling between series and parallel configuration instead. Both modes are humbucking and the parallel mode will be single coil'ish in character.
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree--but if you still want a split, then pick the option where you can have series/parallel/split.
I have that on the neck pickup of my LP copy--but then it is a regular sized JB.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's going to be a matter of taste, to be sure. But here are some things to consider:

1) Cancelling (which typically involves a simple wire shunt) a coil in an HB of any type (stacked, rail, or PAF type) will lose the hum-rejection. How important that is to you is your choice.

2) Depending on the pickup, cancelling a coil can significantly drop the output level, sometimes (though not always) _below_ the output level of a standard single-coil PU.

3) Series connection of both coils in an HB will yield a lower resonance and hotter output. This is typically the very reason why players will stick one in the bridge position of a normally bright instrument, like a Strat.

One of my guitars has a S-S-H configuration with a separate standard 5-way switch, plus a mini-toggle to cancel one of the coils in the HB. In practice, a relatively simple and straightforward system.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm more than likely going to try both options and go from there, From what I can tell on youtube, parallel will be the most likely winner


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I prefer parallel in these situations too. You can get a nice, sparkly single-coil sound and not have to deal with the hum that results from splitting the coils. Generally, the volume drop isn't as noticeable, either. On one of my pickups (SD BG-1400), the parallel mode is actually louder than the series and has some SERIOUS telecaster bite to it!


----------

